# Rescape Opinions wanted :)



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Ended up doing a total rescape on my 110 yesterday including a substrate change - hot tip for short people don't ever get a 30 inch deep tank!

Replaced the substrate with about 125 pounds of blasting sand. I am planning on this being mainly an angelfish tank so I wanted to give them plenty of open space for when they get larger, but I'm not sure I'm loving the hardscape. I'm debating wrapping moss around the driftwood instead of the pennywort but don't know if that will make the tank look off balance somehow

If anyone has any tips for me I'm open for suggestions!


----------



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

*Nice*

I don't have too many tips - I think it looks marvelous! It puts my wee tank to shame. I have a question though - what sort of blasting sand did you use? Is that it in the photo?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Angelfish would love the height of your tank


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

alisteeves said:


> I don't have too many tips - I think it looks marvelous! It puts my wee tank to shame. I have a question though - what sort of blasting sand did you use? Is that it in the photo?


Yes thats it in the photo. Its made by Black Diamond and I got the medium size. I believe it was $8 USA for a 50lb bag. Most of it went into the 110 but I saved about 25 pounds for the 40 breeder I'm setting up  I wasn't able to find it around the GTA so I got some from a Tractor Supply store when I was in the states a few months ago.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks amazing to me based on a total rescape ! 
That's a lot of work - great job ! 

I've got a small tank that I need to rescape but I'm just not feeling up to the challenge ATM 

As for tips, IMHO, less is always more 
Allow room for future plant growth and for fish swimming room


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks good. If it were my tank I would bunch the rocks and wood together in one spot. I would also keep most or all taller plants together and maybe spread the swords around the back. Also I'm not sure how that sand behaves but one trick to creating depth is to slope the substrate. Have it higher in the back than the front. Some substrates are easier to slope than others. 

doing anything in a tank with those dimensions is tough. I just re-did a friends tank a few weeks back with the same dimensions. man did my armpits hurt.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Spent most of the day yesterday on a re-re-scape  The airstones are just temporary.
So I think this is final and now I just have to wait for the plants to grow. And replace that background- ewww.

Excuse the drunken angle of the photo, I haven't had coffee yet


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Great start.

Some creative suggestions that may be easy to play with:

- Balance: I feel the new scape is too balanced, regarding hardscape and plant placement. The background plants that are curtaining the sides with the swords in the middle throws the eyes off a little, I feel it looks too similar IMO left to right. The centralized wood adds to the effect.

- Hardscape: I feel the stones with Anubias may look better if placed together, perhaps all in front of the branching wood. I find stones look best when close to each other.

- Plants: A carpet like Glossostigma may be good for this tank, low light demanding and a very aggressive grower. Is that Staurogynes Repens in that left side?

Again, very nice start, most of my suggestion would lean towards perhaps clustering the hardscape on one side and play with the plant placement afterwards, a left or right dominate scape can turn out quite nice!
Example of a left heavy scape.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

default said:


> Great start.
> 
> Some creative suggestions that may be easy to play with:
> 
> ...


It is s. repens - I was hoping maybe to carpet the tank with that but I can look into glossostigma if you think that might do better. If I had enough anubias nana petite I would just carpet the bottom of the tank with that glued to pebbles.
I do have good lighting on the tank, the problem is that the tank is 30 inches deep. I find it really hard to scape but maybe I should stop trying to hard to hardscape "up" and just let the plants fill in the height? If you look at previous pictures of my tank I had some pretty large pieces of wood in there but I wanted to remove those to give my angelfish more swimming space. Maybe I just have to many plants


----------

